# Felony Record



## bwcornett50 (Aug 20, 2012)

If someone has a felony from 13 years ago, and has sincerely changed his life, changed his views, and has accepted Christ in his life, can he become a mason in Texas?


----------



## Spring TX MM (Aug 21, 2012)

bwcornett50 said:


> If someone has a felony from 13 years ago, and has sincerely changed his life, changed his views, and has accepted Christ in his life, can he become a mason in Texas?



Pursuant to Article 393, as read, the answer would be no. It doesn't elaborate much. Just states the candidate shall be deemed disqualified if a felony conviction exists. Pm me and I will happily send you a full copy of the Article in the Laws. 

S&F,
Kyle


----------



## Spring TX MM (Aug 21, 2012)

Think I posted this in the wrong thread. Lol....meant to post it in the other one.


----------



## Benton (Aug 21, 2012)

Closed because of duplicate threads.

EDIT: Duplicate thread found here.


----------

